# PowerHouseMcGru: Stop messing about...



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Starting Diet Pics* (click)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our biggest fear is not that we are inadequate, our biggest fear is that we are

*powerful beyond measure**...*

*
*

*
*I'll use this quote quiet a bit when i get nervous or scared. Makes me strong inside. You know when you are thinking "no way im going to lift that when you look at what you shifted the session previous. Helps me loads.

Had quite a few people pm and ask where my journal was so thought id better do one.

Im on a mission and fully motivated. Im going to stop messing about and properly commit. I seem to get decent results going half assed. Time to put some effort in and see what i can really do. Mrs is in full support since i first prepped for a show nearly two years ago and bottled it. This makes things so much easier knowing you are supported.

Where im at.

this was last month @ about 90kg 5'9":



and this was yesterday at 92kg 5'9".



I'll get some decent photos at some point when ive hit about 95kg. Might as well do it when ive added something decent worth noting than just for the sake of it.

Example of diet:

Most days go like this:

Wake

200mg caffeine

30mins cardio

M1. 2 bananas. 1 pint whole milk

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. 1 slice edam. Half a pint of whole milk

M3. 2 home made burgers and buns. 200g cottage cheese.

M4. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. 1 slice edam. Half a pint of whole milk

200mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 1 pint whole milk. Bag of sweets (100g carbs)

M6. Roast potatoes. 3 Pork loins. Honey roast parsnips. Peas. Bowl of ice cream.

Training style is lots of volume, minimal rest time and progress on weights and reps.

Example of a recent back session:

Lat pulldown

110/8

130/6

170/8

150/9

130/9

Close grip machine row

190/8

150/8

130/8

Yates row (smith machine)

65kg/8

95kg/8

85kg/9

75kg/8

Wide pullups

Bw/7 rp 3

100 assist/8

120 assist/9

Behind back smith shrugs

115kg/10

115kg/8

Front smith shrugs

115kg/10

115kg/9

Straight arm cable pushdowns (fst7)

40/10

40/9

40/9

30/10

30/10

30/9

30/9

So thats pretty much it. Ive got a lot of work to do and not much time to do it in. I want to be 95kg and leaner by mid January. Will be easy if i stay focused and see no reason not to be.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

so whats cycle?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> so whats cycle?


Past 7 days has been (was natty for 17 weeks before)

50mg dbol per day

900mg eq per week

100mg mast 3x per week

Will be when in a week:

900mg eq p/w

430mg tren ace p/w

140mg test prop p/w

140mg mast prop p/w

Done it before this way with great effect but for no end result.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How come such low dose of test mate? You look bigger than 92KG as well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WFT Marc, I thought you was a natty now. Is she up the duff?


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Past 7 days has been (was natty for 17 weeks before)
> 
> 50mg dbol per day
> 
> ...


looks tasty mate, are plans just get big as possible for now then and maybe another crack at competing?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to see you've started the journal again

You said a while back, you was coming off gear for a while, what changed?

Are you still following GH15, I noticed the ice cream, lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> How come such low dose of test mate? You look bigger than 92KG as well


Dont find a load of test is needed mate. Its just what is in 2 shots of onerip. Everyone always says i look like i weigh a lot more. I think thats a good thing right??



Huntingground said:


> WFT Marc, I thought you was a natty now. Is she up the duff?


I was natty. Came back on again. Didnt announce it as i didnt want to appear like i was attention seeking mate.

And r.e. The mrs. Things are looking good. Thats all i can say at the moment


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I was natty. Came back on again. Didnt announce it as i didnt want to appear like i was attention seeking mate.
> 
> And r.e. The mrs. Things are looking good. Thats all i can say at the moment


Good luck mate. Hope it works out for you with the pregnancy, magical times!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> looks tasty mate, are plans just get big as possible for now then and maybe another crack at competing?


Yeah mate. Give it a try for about the 5th time :lol:

Think i can do well in classics.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Glad to see you've started the journal again
> 
> You said a while back, you was coming off gear for a while, what changed?
> 
> Are you still following GH15, I noticed the ice cream, lol


Ive got unfinished business mate. Need to do the comp thing or its never going to go away. Be sat there when im 50 thinking "wonder what i could have done".

Mrs has realised it wont go away either now. Thats why ive got her full support. Didnt in the past after the first comp try because i turned into a big headed cu.nt from all the attention a lean physique brings. Dont give a f.uck about the attention thing anymore. Just like minded people, there for motivation


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed for this!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate. Hope it works out for you with the pregnancy, magical times!!


Pretty sure mate. All signs are good. And if not, keep trying with a boat load of hcg and prov lol.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

On your back exercise it says

Wide pullups

Bw/7 rp 3

100 assist/8

120 assist/9

What's 100 assist 120 assist mean?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate! Good luck with this should be interesting! You need to get on stage!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You were looking better while natty than a lot of people do whilst banging in loads of gear so will be really interested in what you can take to the stage.All the best.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice one Sh!tface - I've missed your banter


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck mate.

I cant believe you were a dirty, filthy natty cnut for 17 weeks and didnt get ribbed for it!!

Looking good seeing as you were off so long so well done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> I cant believe you were a dirty, filthy natty cnut for 17 weeks and didnt get ribbed for it!!
> 
> Looking good seeing as you were off so long so well done.


haha, i kept my head down. Down on the floor where it should be.

Hoping the rest from gear would have made everything more effective.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, i kept my head down. Down on the floor where it should be.
> 
> Hoping the rest from gear would have made everything more effective.


Hahaha! Yea mate it should do, all your receptors will be loving it again.

How long were you on for previously?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

subbed once again to the many chronicles of Powerhouse! :laugh:

good luck on it squire, will be following


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Yea mate it should do, all your receptors will be loving it again.
> 
> How long were you on for previously?


Id say 2 years without a proper break. Like 6 weeks break here and there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> subbed once again to the many chronicles of Powerhouse! :laugh:
> 
> good luck on it squire, will be following


This will be the best one yet. Im not a little brat anymore and grown up a bit.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This will be the best one yet. Im not a little brat anymore and grown up a bit.


Amazing what a new mind set can do


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

All the best with this, I'm subbed too learn bro


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> All the best with this, I'm subbed too learn bro


Learn??? :lol: you wont be doing that here mate.

Eat food

take some gear

train everyday

Thats it mate.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in

I've always liked phmg's honesty and he's always up front

Thought he was a *** though? :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Look huge for 92kg as said earlier and I always thought you were like 6foot+ from your pics, seem to have a big frame naturally. Good luck with this!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Look huge for 92kg as said earlier and I always thought you were like 6foot+ from your pics, seem to have a big frame naturally. Good luck with this!


Lol no mate. I was 68kg and podgy 4 years ago. Im built on drugs, over eating and hard work. Make no mistake of that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im built on drugs, over eating and hard work. Make no mistake of that


Love it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

luther1 said:


> I'm in
> 
> I've always liked phmg's honesty and he's always up front
> 
> Thought he was a *** though? :thumb:


lol :lol: after a few years worth of constant attention seeking from both sexes to feed my low self esteem, i cant blame you for thinking that. I would too.



C.Hill said:


> Love it.


No point denying it.

Although i will say my set point seems to have been drastically raised from the gear though because i still seemed to hold a lot more size than most people long after the juice wore off. Could be my training style. Not good for growing natty, but very good at holding size through lots of volume??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big leg session tonight. Legs like jelly. Need pineapple FAST 

Started out re-trying squats...but after a few sets, it felt like there was broken glass under my knee caps, so f.uck that. Never again lol. What was i thinking...

Stiff leg deads

65kg/8

95kg/6

115kg/8

95kg/10

95kg/9

Leg press

200/6

360/12 (up 1 stack)

340/12

320/12

Calf raise

400/20

400/16

400/12

400/10

400/8

FST-7

Ham curl

100/8.5

90/8.5

80/8

70/9

60/11

50/13

40/15

Quad ext.

140/9.5

120/10

100/10

80/12

80/11

70/10

60/10

Up on everything by a stack.

Food and plan today

Wake

20mins cardio

M1. 1 pint whole milk, 4 egg whites

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

M4. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 1 pint whole milk. 4 egg whites, half a tin of pineapple

M6. Coq au Vin (red wine chicken with mini roast potatoes, bacon, onions and mushrooms). half pint of whole milk, bowl of ice cream with golden syrup on top.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

dont you buy into this "clean food" hype then mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> dont you buy into this "clean food" hype then mate?


Yeah. What do you mean lol. Thats hell of a clean


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you always that much drink milk or is that just for bulking?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Do you always that much drink milk or is that just for bulking?


Just for the bulk mate. Extra protein and calories. When diet time comes, all ill have to drop is the milk and fat will start falling off, but it wont feel like dieting.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Past 7 days has been (was natty for 17 weeks before)
> 
> 50mg dbol per day
> 
> ...


That cycle is so GH15

I must admit, I love keeping tren high with minimum test to keep things ticking over


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> That cycle is so GH15
> 
> I must admit, I love keeping tren high with minimum test to keep things ticking over


Yep. Straight out of the bible


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Subbed, im going to try low test higher tren and Eq for my next cycle i reckon.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Subbed, im going to try low test higher tren and Eq for my next cycle i reckon.


If your not a fatty and around 10 - 14% bf, it brings very fast changes.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

mate i cant believe you are going back to the dark side!

i would too just thinking of the amount of money ive wasted on it puts me off !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> mate i cant believe you are going back to the dark side!
> 
> i would too just thinking of the amount of money ive wasted on it puts me off !


I get it for silly low prices mate. Money is not an issue with gear.

Lets face it. Protein powders and supplements cost a lot more than gear. Food is about 4x as much.

Also i want a comp under my belt and you cant be competitive without it unless you have many many years under your belt....which i dont.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I get it for silly low prices mate. Money is not an issue with gear.
> 
> Lets face it. Protein powders and supplements cost a lot more than gear. Food is about 4x as much.
> 
> Also i want a comp under my belt and you cant be competitive without it unless you have many many years under your belt....which i dont.


each cycles not a problem but when you add it up of the course of a year and a few years you could have used it for better things just my opinion! - jealous lol !

have a look at a mate of my friends max oconnor his mate is called richard grozecki or something 100% natty but i agree genetic freak for most people you dont get like that in a few years unless you are something special!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> each cycles not a problem but when you add it up of the course of a year and a few years you could have used it for better things just my opinion! - jealous lol !
> 
> have a look at a mate of my friends max oconnor his mate is called richard grozecki or something 100% natty but i agree genetic freak for most people you dont get like that in a few years unless you are something special!


You dont know he is natty mate. None of us do. Also the whole thing of using in the past means doing a natty comp would be cheating in my opinon. Never been a cheat. Get no satisfaction from it. Stand up there with natty above you when you have used a year or so previous for 3 years lol. Thats not natty. Its just a farce imo.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah. What do you mean lol. Thats hell of a clean


is it? i must be missing something then! i think clean is what @flinty90 eats!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> is it? i must be missing something then! i think clean is what @flinty90 eats!


Be more specific mate, tell me what you honestly think isnt "clean" in the traditional sense. I'll try and explain my thinking.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You dont know he is natty mate. None of us do. Also the whole thing of using in the past means doing a natty comp would be cheating in my opinon. Never been a cheat. Get no satisfaction from it. Stand up there with natty above you when you have used a year or so previous for 3 years lol. Thats not natty. Its just a farce imo.


i agree you cant call yourself natty if you have used end of story - people spend 10 years on gear building muscle and come off for one year and call them selves natty!

believe me this guy is but he is one in a million most gear users dont look as good as he does - my point was just that being natty and expecting the same results as other people is deluded!


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Be more specific mate, tell me what you honestly think isnt "clean" in the traditional sense. I'll try and explain my thinking.


clean for me would be lean meats,fish,whey

brown rice/potato/pasta/veg/bit of sugar post workout


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> clean for me would be lean meats,fish,whey
> 
> brown rice/potato/pasta/veg/bit of sugar post workout


Whats your stats mate? Are you growing?

You need to remember that big food makes you grow. When trying to gain muscle, ill accept a slight increase in bodyfat (although it wont happen with the right drugs).

So dry brown rice, boring meats and veg is horrible in my eyes and will make me not want to eat the amount of food i need to grow.

So the potatoe and chicken meals are prepared in a way that makes them taste amazing, microwave the potato, then hack it up and pan fry it in olive oil till crispy edges. Same with chicken...but without the microwave. Cover it in mayo and buzz it for 3 minutes...i could eat so much of it. And i need a lot of food to grow.

You will see this in a few months time by the amount of food i can diet on.

Post workout. I believe the body is very forgiving. So in goes your eggwhite, milk and sugars (pineapple which tastes great so gives you a mental boost that you are treating) and then a decent, full flavured meal. Should consist of meat and carbs, but relatively low fat. The fat in the meats to me is god fat and will only help with muscle building.

Then the ice cream. Bumps up calories, tastes great so again gives you a mental break, never feel restricted but at the same time are hitting all your macros needs. You body is going to use a bit of ice cream in no time after a hard workout so best of both worlds, Im mentally satisfied and so is my body. You dont finish the day thinking "i cant go through eating that again, force feeding it and struggling to keep it down". I wake up looking forward to my tastey meals.

Imo, the foods that you mention are only needed when it needs to be super clean and thats about 3-4 weeks from a show.

Having said that, ive not done a show, i have dieted to a very good condition though and also got into pretty decent nick eating the foods i mention above but also with things like pizza and that thrown in whenever i want.

To many people try and eat super clean and then they just end up not hitting the calories they need because they get sick of that boring food very fast.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> clean for me would be lean meats,fish,whey
> 
> brown rice/potato/pasta/veg/bit of sugar post workout


horses for courses bro...

I am eating a strict diet of good clean foods but lots of them.. and its working for me to recomp..

If i was to require a bulk on the same foods like Powerhhouse i think i would be struggling to eat as clean as i am now its a whole lot of food mate and im only talking 4000 cals worth..

powerhouse is blessed to be wanting to add mass and will accept a bit of fat.. i am not accepting any fat i want to lose it which is why im eating mega clean ...

you dont need to ask me if i wanted a pint of milk would i not have it lol i would smile at you with a thick creamy white liquid running down the sides of my mouth in an instant lol.. and im not talking about sperm either hahaha


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whats your stats mate? Are you growing?
> 
> You need to remember that big food makes you grow. When trying to gain muscle, ill accept a slight increase in bodyfat (although it wont happen with the right drugs).
> 
> ...


good way to look at it mate,will maybe use some in my own diet in future, if i get fat am blaming you!


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> horses for courses bro...
> 
> I am eating a strict diet of good clean foods but lots of them.. and its working for me to recomp..
> 
> ...


so what happens when you get to a condition your happy with? couldnt you just up clean food and gain nice and lean? as we know someone people dont get on with the foods powerhouse mentions


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> good way to look at it mate,will maybe use some in my own diet in future, if i get fat am blaming you!


lol, its all about timing. You cant get away with it if you are clean either. Much harder and need to be specific without gear. Gear is our tool to make it all easy.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ great post earlier mate I agree with the boring foods etc well said. If your getting good gains and progressing well then stick to it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> horses for courses bro...
> 
> I am eating a strict diet of good clean foods but lots of them.. and its working for me to recomp..
> 
> ...


i love whole milk so much now. Any other milk is flavourless....

....and flinty, i wont get fat, i'll just keep losing it. Tren is a wonderdrug  (iz you well jell??)


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> ^^


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, its all about timing. You cant get away with it if you are clean either. Much harder and need to be specific without gear. Gear is our tool to make it all easy.


im off atm,but ill be back on in new year im sure, so will maybe change my diet round to suit, thanks for tips mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> so what happens when you get to a condition your happy with? couldnt you just up clean food and gain nice and lean? as we know someone people dont get on with the foods powerhouse mentions


yes you could, but like i say im on my limit of eating clean i feel 4000 cals to me is a lot of clean food, to try and bulk up using more clean food i think i would start to struggle, not all the time but a lot of the time i would like PHMG says start not wanting to get the calories in , so eventually i would not be getting the desired amounts in to make me grow..

if im recomping well now on 4000 calories for me to grow well i would probably need another 500 - 1000 cals on top of that .. thats a fcukin lot more food FOR ME personally ...

so its hard to say.. when i get to a happy BF level and still want to grow i will let you know how hard or easy it is lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i love whole milk so much now. Any other milk is flavourless....
> 
> ....and flinty, i wont get fat, i'll just keep losing it. Tren is a wonderdrug  (iz you well jell??)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes you could, but like i say im on my limit of eating clean i feel 4000 cals to me is a lot of clean food, to try and bulk up using more clean food i think i would start to struggle, not all the time but a lot of the time i would like PHMG says start not wanting to get the calories in , so eventually i would not be getting the desired amounts in to make me grow..
> 
> if im recomping well now on 4000 calories for me to grow well i would probably need another 500 - 1000 cals on top of that .. thats a fcukin lot more food FOR ME personally ...
> 
> so its hard to say.. when i get to a happy BF level and still want to grow i will let you know how hard or easy it is lol


Once you get low bodyfat mate, you will find its a lot harder to get fat. Much much harder. And when you do, you can nip it in the bud very fast.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodluck with this mate, got a nice body and decent attitude to it all. Subbed in.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Goodluck with this mate, got a nice body and decent attitude to it all. Subbed in.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


>


Looking good focus_and _win


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

you think i could approach this diff mate, maybe instead of eating like that every day, eat clean 5 days a week, and throw in treat on a weekend, then i wouldnt get sick of eating ****e/clean could work?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> you think i could approach this diff mate, maybe instead of eating like that every day, eat clean 5 days a week, and throw in treat on a weekend, then i wouldnt get sick of eating ****e/clean could work?


Whatever you need to do to get the calories and reletively clean food in mate. You do it. This way just works stupily well for me.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whatever you need to do to get the calories and reletively clean food in mate. You do it. This way just works stupily well for me.


good luck with your journy mate, love your fresh honest approach


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> good luck with your journy mate, love your fresh honest approach


Best way to be in my eyes. Always been honest withnpeople. Think its wrong to make people believe something and giving them false hope when you know what you tell them is crap.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i love whole milk so much now. Any other milk is flavourless....
> 
> ....and flinty, i wont get fat, i'll just keep losing it. Tren is a wonderdrug  (iz you well jell??)


Definitely agree there is no other drug like trenbolona!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Definitely agree there is no other drug like trenbolona!


Most ive ran is 440mg a week. The yanks talk of 1000mg plus  Must be metal at that dose, id never be crazy enough to try it though.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Most ive ran is 440mg a week. The yanks talk of 1000mg plus  Must be metal at that dose, id never be crazy enough to try it though.


No, that's a ridiculously high amount of tren :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> No, that's a ridiculously high amount of tren :whistling:


haha, what have you run/would you run out of interest Yanny


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, what have you run/would you run out of interest Yanny


Well I don't think I'd like to go above 910mg of tren ace per week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Well I don't think I'd like to go above 910mg of tren ace per week


Jesus christ yanny. You will be a beast.....a fuc.king old beast mind. Shall we say "Fossil Beast". Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Busy day at work today but still got all my food in. Trained chest after i finished.

Incline smith

65kg/10

95kg/6

120kg/10 (up 5kg)

120kg/8 (up 5kg)

115kg/8 (up 10kg)

DB incline fly

25kg/10 (up 3 reps)

25kg/7 (up 2.5kg)

22.5kg/9 (up 1 rep)

Cable fly

90/6.5 (up 1.5 reps)

70/11 (up 4 reps)

70/8 (up 1 stack)

Pec dec

190/9

170/8

150/8

Up 1 stack on each set

Wide dips

BW/10

BW/8

BW/7

Fst-7 machine press (30secs rest)

230/8 (up 1 stack)

190/7.5 (up 1 stack)

150/9 (up 1 rep)

130/10 (up 2 reps)

110/10 (up 2 reps)

90/10

70/12

Really happy with that, up on everything. Felt full to the point of popping.

Food/plan for yesterday:

Wake

M1. 4 egg whites in a pint of whole milk

20mins cardio

M2. 1 jacket potato. 1 Chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. Half pint of whole milk.

M3. 1 jacket potato. 1 Chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. Half pint of whole milk.

M4. 1 jacket potato. 1 Chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. Half pint of whole milk.

200mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 4 egg whites. Pint of whole milk. 2 bananas (out of pineapple)

M6. Pizza, few oven chips. 4 egg whites, pint of whole milk. Bowl of ice cream covered in golden syrup.

Back tomorrow. Big session. Back is my favourite  And then off to see the final Twilight film.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Busy day at work today but still got all my food in. Trained chest after i finished.
> 
> Incline smith
> 
> ...


love oven chips so much :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> love oven chips so much :laugh:


Well get them down ya then! (i had aunt bessies)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well thats the EQ kicking in already. I am starving!!! Trouble is, its my sweet tooth that starts to feel the crave. Really want skittles and doughnuts!!!

Doms all over at the moment so i know im pushing hard. Many people say that doms mean nothing, however you only get them when you push into new territory...and the fight or flight mechanism built into us requires we move into new territory to develop new tissue.

So thats what i'll keep trying to have. Full body DOMS. Its bad when you forget you have them and go to get up and feels like you have been hit by a bus. The worst ones are the ones in your traps that make it feel like you are constantly carrying 6 bags of shopping in each hand.

Im not sure why im talking about this :lol: . im just motivated and felt like talking about anything related to training whilst being stuck at work and wanting to get to the gym.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon dude, smashing the gym in tonight? Skittles is the first on my sugar craving list too, lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Afternoon dude, smashing the gym in tonight? Skittles is the first on my sugar craving list too, lol


Of course  . Its a big back session tonight...although i wont be smashing anything cos that wont go down too well with management. Having said that, i did break the smith machine last night :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Of course  . Its a big back session tonight...although i wont be smashing anything cos that wont go down too well with management. Having said that, i did break the smith machine last night :lol:


LOL, had to quickly scan at your location then, as our smith machine was out of order last night... wasn't you though unless you did a 600 mile round trip!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> LOL, had to quickly scan at your location then, as our smith machine was out of order last night... wasn't you though unless you did a 600 mile round trip!


Oh s.hit!! have i been sleep training again! I wondered why i didnt feel rested when i woke this morning!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking like a sick journal already!

Will be following closely


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well get them down ya then! (i had aunt bessies)


Now am on the McCains straight cut :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Now am on the McCains straight cut :laugh:


YESS!!! Got these this lunch time, huge bag on offer in tesco. Be having some tonight!!!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> YESS!!! Got these this lunch time, huge bag on offer in tesco. Be having some tonight!!!!


My favourite chip! Can't beat their crinkle cuts either :laugh:

Get a loaf of Tesco's own white bread, butter it both sides, put chips in then some salt and black pepper and its the worlds best chip butty :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Looking like a sick journal already!
> 
> Will be following closely


Really?? Nothings happened yet mate :lol: It will get very good though. I can change how i look quite fast with proper focus. I should grow and get leaner. By a very noticeable amount.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> My favourite chip! Can't beat their crinkle cuts either :laugh:
> 
> Get a loaf of Tesco's own white bread, butter it both sides, put chips in then some salt and black pepper and its the worlds best chip butty :laugh:


Im quite partial to burger king chips. The best of the fast food chips in my eyes. KFC is great but the chips arnt worth a w.ank, mcdonalds is in second.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im quite partial to burger king chips. The best of the fast food chips in my eyes. KFC is great but the chips arnt worth a w.ank, mcdonalds is in second.


Yeah, BK is good... I'd agree with you on that for the top 3 of fast food chips :laugh: takeaways it's gotta be Indian though :laugh:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Really?? Nothings happened yet mate :lol: It will get very good though. I can change how i look quite fast with proper focus. I should grow and get leaner. By a very noticeable amount.


Yeah just the upfront approach and dedication you have is enough!

In a few months time itl show!

You get some folk who say there taking x amount of gear when really there banging in twice as much as they say. So it's good to see some honesty and follow the progress closely

But that much milk makes me boke reading it lol..I struggle to have 300ml milk with weetabix..and I need to heat it up :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Yeah, BK is good... I'd agree with you on that for the top 3 of fast food chips :laugh: takeaways it's gotta be Indian though :laugh:


No!! Every time i go indian im disappointed. So is the mrs. I think its cos i make a really good home made one. For me, its got to be all you can eat chinese. Just a plate full of crispy duck, hoi sin sauce and then sprinkle the seaweed on top. So good!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Chinese all the way!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Yeah just the upfront approach and dedication you have is enough!
> 
> In a few months time itl show!
> 
> ...


You wont find me lying about use mate. No point. People do judge and ive had people say "i use less than you and gained more" blah blah. but so what. We dont all react the same to this s.hit do we. Personally, when i hear of what others use, (talking actually use, not what they post) i think my cycle is very tame!.

I can drink so much milk. favourite drink. Although im going to cut back slightly now as im just above the amount of calories i need.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im quite partial to burger king chips. The best of the fast food chips in my eyes. KFC is great but the chips arnt worth a w.ank, mcdonalds is in second.


Live for BK...nearest one is 75 miles away...its well worth the run on the bike once a month to gorge.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Live for BK...nearest one is 75 miles away...its well worth the run on the bike once a month to gorge.


WTF!!! are you in Baghdad?? I love it, but its a bit costly when ive already spent so much money on my shopping bill. I always end up thinking "i could have got about 2 days worth of food from the price of that one meal". Am i being tight there?? :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

West o Ireland PH...there used to be one 38 miles away and the b**tards closed it to test me...nearests now in Galway at 75 miles and another in Athlone abt 80 miles. I'd be as well to try open my own one...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> West o Ireland PH...there used to be one 38 miles away and the b**tards closed it to test me...nearests now in Galway at 75 miles and another in Athlone abt 80 miles. I'd be as well to try open my own one...


Awesome post workout nutrition.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> West o Ireland PH...there used to be one 38 miles away and the b**tards closed it to test me...nearests now in Galway at 75 miles and another in Athlone abt 80 miles. I'd be as well to try open my own one...


wow...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Will be following this! 

Few Q's, Do you take and sups at all?? Whey, pre workout that sort of stuff, or just whole food... and lots of milk?  I have the problem with food you mentioned lol, I try to eat way too clean, and end up skipping 1-2 meals a day because of it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Admire how your not a supp whore mate, pineapple pwo is uber good idea, may have to steal it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Will be following this!
> 
> Few Q's, Do you take and sups at all?? Whey, pre workout that sort of stuff, or just whole food... and lots of milk?


No supps mate. I personally dont think the returns vs the cost is effective. If natty then possibly, but with gear. Pointless unless at the very top of the game when tiny details matter...and even then i doubt they would bother unless it was free from sponsors.

Id rather buy more meat, eggs and milk for the price of supps. But then i can eat a lot as i used to force feed for calories. I can see a bulking supp being something i would use if i couldnt get the food in.

...but saying that, id just shove a load of sugar in with eggs whites and milk :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Admire how your not a supp whore mate, pineapple pwo is uber good idea, may have to steal it.


Pineapple also has many anti oxidants as well so its not just getting your simple sugars post workout


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No supps mate. I personally dont think the returns vs the cost is effective. If natty then possibly, but with gear. Pointless unless at the very top of the game when tiny details matter...and even then i doubt they would bother unless it was free from sponsors.
> 
> Id rather buy more meat, eggs and milk for the price of supps. But then i can eat a lot as i used to force feed for calories. I can see a bulking supp being something i would use if i couldnt get the food in.
> 
> ...but saying that, id just shove a load of sugar in with eggs whites and milk :lol:


Spot on.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Pineapple also has many anti oxidants as well so its not just getting your simple sugars post workout


And is a benefit for the mrs as it makes your spunk taste good!(apparently....)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> And is a benefit for the mrs as it makes your spunk taste good!(apparently....)


In her mouth??? Dont waste it!! I aim for the eye. She had to tell her parents she had an eye infection once because i jizzed in it before we went round and it was red for half the day :lol:


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

dont you use any stims/fat burners when on cycle? nothing like t3?

do you have a goal in mind weight wise?

do you think its only your body that gets away with eating food like this, i think its not a one size fits all is it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> dont you use any stims/fat burners when on cycle? nothing like t3?
> 
> do you have a goal in mind weight wise?
> 
> do you think its only your body that gets away with eating food like this, i think its not a one size fits all is it


i cycle ephedrine on cycle mate. No t3 or anything like that. I dont know enough about them. Ive used clen before, but found ephedrine and tren to be more effective.

You keep saying "get away with eating like that". If you look at the diet mate, its pretty clean. If you are training hard enough and using the correct drugs then yes, i do believe anyone can "get away with it". Its not even a case of that tbh. Starving yourself and eating boring tasteless food is pointless when you dont have to.

No one gets big eating super clean food. Its often people trying to get smaller as hold a lot of bodyfat that need to take this tactic...but then they have very slow metabolisms usually and thats normally why they got fat in the first place.

And weight wise, i literally done have a clue. I just want to be the best i can be, doesnt really matter what i weigh


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i cycle ephedrine on cycle mate. No t3 or anything like that. I dont know enough about them. Ive used clen before, but found ephedrine and tren to be more effective.
> 
> You keep saying "get away with eating like that". If you look at the diet mate, its pretty clean. If you are training hard enough and using the correct drugs then yes, i do believe anyone can "get away with it". Its not even a case of that tbh. Starving yourself and eating boring tasteless food is pointless when you dont have to.
> 
> ...


i see flintys coach is pretty big! dont think he eats much junk, unless he dosent practice what he preeches


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> i see flintys coach is pretty big! dont think he eats much junk, unless he dosent practice what he preeches


No, big bear is huge, but, he used to be very fat, so like i say a slow metabolism. Im the opposite, i miss a meal and i lose a stone :lol: so i can get away with nice foods and also require more calories. I also do 20 minutes of fasted high intensity cardio every morning remember.

So different methods for different body type. Which one are you?


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No, big bear is huge, but, he used to be very fat, so like i say a slow metabolism. Im the opposite, i miss a meal and i lose a stone :lol: so i can get away with nice foods and also require more calories.
> 
> So different methods for different body type. Which one are you?


in between i would say, not being akward but just how i see it, i bloat/watery but i dont put on much fat on eating a few days worth of ****e tbh

but then i cant get away with it like some people so ad say middle ground

tbh mate, i seen cj and iother days they have sunday to do what they want with diet, where as u eat abit not clean each nyt, it probs only equals a day off if you get me?

so your right, you do have a clean diet! and tbh who gives a ****, its effective


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> in between i would say, not being akward but just how i see it, i bloat/watery but i dont put on much fat on eating a few days worth of ****e tbh
> 
> but then i cant get away with it like some people so ad say middle ground
> 
> ...


Like ive said before mate, its what works for me.

This is what i got to before about 6 months ago with eating far less clean than now:










I wont lie to you mate, its all in the drugs. Using the right ones at the right time and very hard training.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

impressed there mate, seriously though

no cardio?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> impressed there mate, seriously though
> 
> no cardio?


yeah mate, i do 20 minutes every morning fasted (cycle to work) and then 20 mins home end of the day.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not sure what it is with your size but you look taller than 5,9 in all your pics. but your in good proportions. Think you will do well in a comp mate.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Like ive said before mate, its what works for me.
> 
> This is what i got to before about 6 months ago with eating far less clean than now:
> 
> ...


nice tanlines :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big back session done.

Lat pulldown

110/10

130/6

170/10 (up 2 reps)

150/11 (up 2 reps)

130/12 (up 3 reps)

Machine chest plate row

190/10 (up 2 reps)

150/12 (up 4 reps)

150/8 (up 2 stacks)

EZbar yates row

90kg/10

80kg/10

70kg/10

Wide grip pullup

bw/5 rp 3

100 assist/9 (up 1 rep)

120 assist/9 (up 1 rep)

Behind back smith shrugs

125kg/9 (up 10kg)

125kg/8 (up 10kg)

Front smith shrugs

125kg/10 (up 10kg)

125kg/8 (up 10kg)

Straight arm pulldown FST-7

40/16 (up 6 reps)

40/11 (up 2 reps)

40/9

30/12 (up 2 reps)

30/11 (up 1 rep)

30/11 (up 2 reps)

30/11 (up 1 rep)

Food/plan

Wake

20mins cardio

M1. 1 pint whole milk, 4 egg whites

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

M4. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 5iu fast insulin. 1 pint whole milk. 4 egg whites, tin of pineapple

M6. 2 burgers in buns, oven chips.

Then will have a big bag of popcorn in the cinema and a bag of minstrals.


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

does slin make big diff mate? dont people get fat easy on it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

focus_and_win said:


> does slin make big diff mate? dont people get fat easy on it?


Yes. Makes cells suck in nutrients. Yes you can get fat of not carefull. But am on a mass gaining phase so all good. Plus 5iu is fu.ck all tbh. But i am very insulin sensitive so dont need any more imo.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No growth hormone?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> No growth hormone?


Got some ghrp6 and cjc on route mate. I dont want to afford the synthetic gh. Just seems so hit and miss.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

popcorn and minstrels - love it, i have a similar metabolism to you and i see it as a blessing in disguise. as long as you dont skip too many meals you can get away with eating what you want in moderation without putting on the wrong type of weight


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

why did i start reading your journal as i started eating boring tuna pasta, i want chips now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jake87 said:


> popcorn and minstrels - love it, i have a similar metabolism to you and i see it as a blessing in disguise. as long as you dont skip too many meals you can get away with eating what you want in moderation without putting on the wrong type of weight


I wont be doing it after new year when dieting starts but see no problem im a mid week treat at the cinema currently


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kingdale said:


> why did i start reading your journal as i started eating boring tuna pasta, i want chips now.


Yuck. I could literally not stomach that. Id be sick. Tuna....hmmmm


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yuck. I could literally not stomach that. Id be sick. Tuna....hmmmm


I can eat pretty much anything without it bothering me luckily.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I can eat pretty much anything without it bothering me luckily.


Get those oven chips in after a workout then. Nothing wrong with them after a decent session...training session that is you dirty bastard!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Get those oven chips in after a workout then. Nothing wrong with them after a decent session...training session that is you dirty bastard!


i reckon after i have cut down for summer i am going to try your approach and eat a bit more enjoyable food. Considering slin aswell going to do alot more research though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kingdale said:


> i reckon after i have cut down for summer i am going to try your approach and eat a bit more enjoyable food. Considering slin aswell going to do alot more research though.


Leta not assume im talking anything revolutionary here though. After all i havwnt done ahi.t in bodybuilding terms. Alright, ive put on some mass in 4 years...but who hasnt?!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Leta not assume im talking anything revolutionary here though. After all i havwnt done ahi.t in bodybuilding terms. Alright, ive put on some mass in 4 years...but who hasnt?!


I find after a lay off from training or in your case gear i always come back way more motivated so now could be your time to get in shape for the stage. I stopped training and let myself get down to 11 and a half stone made me come back and train and eat better than i ever have.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great journal just noticed it and read the whole lot and it really has made me jealous all the nice food you eat while I'm on a mega bf cutting clean diet. Good luck with everything mate. What gym do you train at as I have mates down your way.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> Great journal just noticed it and read the whole lot and it really has made me jealous all the nice food you eat while I'm on a mega bf cutting clean diet. Good luck with everything mate. What gym do you train at as I have mates down your way.


train at tiverton sport center mate. devon is quite big though lol unlikely i know your mate.

you will be more jealous in a few months mate. tbh, no need to be jealous. you can do the same. all about training intensity and eating clean when you need to and the odd high suger/gi when you need it.

dont worry though. come end of jan it will be all strict as will be trying to get v low bf.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

What'd you see at cinema buddy? I saw bond last wednesday, was good but still prefered Casino Royale of the new bonds.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

subbed nice journo just read through it, good gains pal and good luck


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulder session tonight:

Smith shoulder press

75kg/10

95kg/6

115kg/10 up 2 reps

105kg/9 up 10kg

95kg/8 up 10kg

DB lat raise

20kg/10 up 2 reps

18kg/10 up 2kg

16kg/10 up 2 reps

Front db late raise

16kg/10 up 2 reps

14kg/10 up 2 reps

14kg/8 up 2kg

Rear delt cable fly

150/10 up 2 stacks

130/10 up 2 stacks

110/9 up 1 stack

Cable upright row

120/10 up 1 stack

120/10 up 1 stack

110/10 up 1 stack

Machine press fst7

210/12

170/11

150/10

130/10

110/10

90/10

80/9

up 1 stack on each set

Food/plan

Wake

20mins cardio

M1. 1 pint whole milk, 4 egg whites

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

M4. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese. Half a pint of whole milk

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 5iu fast insulin.8 egg whites, 200ml milk, 40g sugar, 30g oats

M6. Stake and oven chips, ice cream and golden syrup

Said i would do pictures at 95kg...well im 94.8kg :lol: that happened a bit faster than i was expecting so here we are:



Pictures show im carrying too much un needed fat. going to stop the whole milk in the mid day meals as this is about 700cals alone.

Obviously tren isnt in there until next week which will sort things right out on the condition side, but still. Seeing as the cycle is the same i used before, ill eat the same as before, and that didnt include the whole milk.

Will do comparison photos in 2 weeks time and they should show a much improved condition. Current level isnt acceptable tbh. Must try harder...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hunger has peaked. ive cooked extra chicken and potatoes today to compensate. woke up in the middle of the night with stomach cramps. how stupid is that :lol: im not even dieting yet lol. will start some treadmill work on momday as well. arms session tonight after work.

not even started work yet and got that friday feeling. loads to do and then the weekend. off out saturday night as have friends coming to visit.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Always good to see somebody else who lives milk as much as me, sitting at work with a 4 litre on my desk haha!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Always good to see somebody else who lives milk as much as me, sitting at work with a 4 litre on my desk haha!


lol, got to tone it down now. Tighten up a bit as carrying too much fat. Will get sorted fast though with the addition of tren.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm session tonight.

Hammer curls

10kg/12

20kg/10

30kg/9

30kg/8

DB concentration curl

16kg/10

16kg/8

DB Preachers

16kg/7

16kg/8

Close grip bench press

65kg/13

95kg/7

115kg/8

105kg/9

Cable pushdown

150/8

130/8

Rope pulldown

80/9

80/8

Sculls

40kg/8

30kg/10

Short session, done in about 40 minutes but hit all the right areas.

Food/plan

Wake

20mins cardio

M1. 1 pint whole milk, 4 egg whites

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M4. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 5iu fast insulin. 6 egg whites, 200ml milk, 40g sugar, 30g oats. Tin of pineapple rings.

M6. chinese takeaway, duck, spring role, sticky white rice, spare ribs, hong kong style sweet and sour...the lot! Ice cream for afters.

Idiot abroad 3 tonight, couple of drinks to relax and lots of laughs. Lovely friday


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you use liquid egg whites and do you just mix it in with the milk?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Do you use liquid egg whites and do you just mix it in with the milk?


i get liquid whites if im going near Makro. but i just crack and split my own and then microwave for 15 seconds then whisk with a fork to split the white and mix with milk


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg session done. Completely empty gym. No waiting, completely in the zone. Perfect.

Stiff leg deads

75kg/10

95kg/6

125kg/10 up 10kg

105kg/8 up 10kg

85kg/10

Leg Press

380/12 up 1 stack

360/14 up 1 stack

360/12 up 2 stacks

FST-7

quad ext.

120/12

100/12

80/11

70/12

60/15

60/8

Ham curl

100/8

80/11

60/12

50/12

40/10

30/12

30/12

Will stick with this for a while now as i could feel all the leg had been worked really well.

Food/plan

Wake

M1. 1 pint whole milk, 5 egg whites. 50g oats.

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M3. 5iu fast insulin. 8 egg whites, 200ml milk, 40g sugar, 30g oats

M4. 1 chicken breast. 2 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M5. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M6. no idea yet as have friends coming round, but im sure it will be decent home cooked food


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I take it you drink all your egg whites mate? Do you buy them in a bottle or just crack eggs?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I take it you drink all your egg whites mate? Do you buy them in a bottle or just crack eggs?


just crack my own mate. unless near makro and then ill buy a few cartons. yeah drink them all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mate is down for the weekend and said he was as big as me now after 6 months training...bless him


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Took a day off yesterday as had friends down all weekend and not had one for ages. But today was back in the gym for a chest session:

Incline smith

65kg/10

95kg/6

125kg/8 (up 5kg)

115kg/8

105kg/8

DB incline fly

25kg/12 (up 2 reps)

25kg/8 (up 1 rep)

22.5kg/10 (up 1 rep)

Cable fly

90/10 (up 3.5 reps)

80/8 (up 1 stack)

70/12 (up 4 reps)

Pec dec

190/10 (up 1 rep)

170/10 (up 2 reps)

150/10 (up 2 reps)

Fst-7 machine press (30secs rest)

230/12 (up 3 reps)

190/10 (up 2.5 reps)

150/10 (up 1 rep)

130/11 (up 1 rep)

110/12 (up 2 reps)

90/10

90/10 (up 1 stack)

Food/plan for today:

Wake

M1. 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, 2 slices of bread

M2. 1 jacket potato. 1 Chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

M3. 1 jacket potato. 1 Chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese.

M4. 1 jacket potato. 3 pork loins. 200g cottage cheese.

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M5. 5iu slin. 5 egg whites. 30g sugar, 40g oats, splash of milk. tin of pineapple

M6. steak and oven chips.

Things progressing well. Proper cardio starts tomorrow. Will lose 30 mins sleep a day now, no big deal.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate is down for the weekend and said he was as big as me now after 6 months training...bless him
> 
> View attachment 102745


LOL that cnut in the chequered shirt looks hideous mate i hope you told him where to get offf haha, ( oh sorry that is you) X PSYCHE


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and i should neg you for not actually editing pictre to be fcukin rotated in the right way


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate is down for the weekend and said he was as big as me now after 6 months training...bless him
> 
> View attachment 102745


Good to see your arms below 17" again :thumbup1:

I can't wait to get the tape measure out next time i see you


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

It will be just like the day i 1st met you when you and kate came for the "sleepover" at my place and you admitted when drunk that one day you wish you'll eventually have arms like mine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> oh and i should neg you for not actually editing pictre to be fcukin rotated in the right way


lol. i completely forget how to do it. had a brain block.



Raptor said:


> It will be just like the day i 1st met you when you and kate came for the "sleepover" at my place and you admitted when drunk that one day you wish you'll eventually have arms like mine


pretty sure that never happened and also you have pretty much given up on training and physical appearence so your days are over and mine are just about to begin


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

and they are 17 inches cold now mate...and just started proper cycle after 16 or 17 weeks (its one of them lol) clean of any drugs. you on the other hand look like you forgot how to curl a dumbell based on latesy TM bodyfat pics even though you've been causually pinning yourself every other week


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and they are 17 inches cold now mate...and just started proper cycle after 16 or 17 weeks (its one of them lol) clean of any drugs. you on the other hand look like you forgot how to curl a dumbell based on latesy TM bodyfat pics even though you've been causually pinning yourself every other week


When you quote the measurements do you do that tensed? I always do, but not sure if others are same.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im natty at 18 1/2 inches cold (just saying) :whistling:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> im *fatty* at 18 1/2 inches cold (just saying) :whistling:


Corrected that for you mate...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im natty at 18 1/2 inches cold (just saying) :whistling:


so is my grandma....and they look comparable just saying :lol:



Sweat said:


> Corrected that for you mate...


hahaha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> When you quote the measurements do you do that tensed? I always do, but not sure if others are same.


you bet your sweet ass i do them tensed lol.

you'll find a lot of people will bump up measurements on the internet (myself not included with my 9 inch cock :whistling: ) so you always apply the law of internetz when viewing and number. take said number and divide it by 9. add 4 and then apply the bull**** factor. then you will get the real answer....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you bet your sweet ass i do them tensed lol.
> 
> you'll find a lot of people will bump up measurements on the internet (myself not included with my 9 inch cock :whistling: ) so you always apply the law of internetz when viewing and number. take said number and divide it by 9. add 4 and then apply the bull**** factor. then you will get the real answer....


Yeah, I figured this. Was tempted to also film it earlier when our lass measured mine to prove it.

Same as guys at work, they are always saying shiz like "Oh yeah, i've benched 140kg and blah blah blah", you then do a workout with them and they struggle with a 100kg for a couple of reps!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> so is my grandma....and they look comparable just saying :lol:
> 
> hahaha.


wow she must be a fcukin unti too then ... mine are measured and verified so :tt2:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Yeah, I figured this. Was tempted to also film it earlier when our lass measured mine to prove it.
> 
> Same as guys at work, they are always saying shiz like "Oh yeah, i've benched 140kg and blah blah blah", you then do a workout with them and they struggle with a 100kg for a couple of reps!


dont worry about filming it mate. as long as you know you dont lie. i used to be like that. looking for conformation by my internet friends. eventually realised it dont matter.

there is no point even saying to the younger lads when out what you bench when asked 14 times that night.....because they have all got a mate/dead grandad/pet that can lift more.

yawn!!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> dont worry about filming it mate. as long as you know you dont lie. i used to be like that. looking for conformation by my internet friends. eventually realised it dont matter.
> 
> there is no point even saying to the younger lads when out what you bench when asked 14 times that night.....because they have all got a mate/dead grandad/pet that can lift more.
> 
> yawn!!!!


LMAO that is so true!!! 1 up on you no matter what you say!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> wow she must be a fcukin unti too then ... mine are measured and verified so :tt2:


What governing body did this verification?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> wow she must be a fcukin unti too then ... mine are measured and verified so :tt2:


no, she is massively obese 

lol. i'll stick with my semi lean 17's for the minute mate.

anyway. as we both know. its not what they measure, it what they look like they measure.

in before some c.unt says "they look like fat 15's" :lol:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you bet your sweet ass i do them tensed lol.
> 
> you'll find a lot of people will bump up measurements on the internet (myself not included with my 9 inch cock :whistling: ) so you always apply the law of internetz when viewing and number. take said number and divide it by 9. add 4 and then apply the bull**** factor. then you will get the real answer....


I have -3 inch arms :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweat said:


> What governing body did this verification?


 @R0BLET actually measured them for me and he is official


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ditz said:


> I have -3 inch arms :lol:


are you using the current british standard of bsf (bull **** factor) or the old one? they vary a lot since the great influx of forum bs'ers in 2011.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> @R0BLET actually measured them for me and he is official


Roblet gets confused between imperial and metric mate, sorry to have to be the one to tell you this. They are 18cm's... ah well, room for improvement!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Roblet gets confused between imperial and metric mate, sorry to have to be the one to tell you this. They are 18cm's... ah well, room for improvement!!


well im happy with that lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> are you using the current british standard of bsf (bull **** factor) or the old one? they vary a lot since the great influx of forum bs'ers in 2011.


Old one, if I use the new one it works out as me being what's basically a floating t shirt..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well im happy with that lol


flinty showing us all the bullshi.t factor here guys. claiming "natty" dispite using gear for a while now  well played flinty...

flinty means "clean/off cycle" which is def not natty lol.

remove the smoke and mirrors flinty. its fooling no one


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> flinty showing us all the bullshi.t factor here guys. claiming "natty" dispite using gear for a while now  well played flinty...
> 
> flinty means "clean/off cycle" which is def not natty lol.
> 
> remove the smoke and mirrors flinty. its fooling no one


ahh sorry i thought thats what everyone did :whistling:

lol im not even clean yet but a bit of dbol dont count does it lol..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ahh sorry i thought thats what everyone did :whistling:
> 
> lol im not even clean yet but a bit of dbol dont count does it lol..


no mate thats correct. dbol and or less than 1g total is technically clean/natty....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and they are 17 inches cold now mate...and just started proper cycle after 16 or 17 weeks (its one of them lol) clean of any drugs. you on the other hand look like you forgot how to curl a dumbell based on latesy TM bodyfat pics even though you've been causually pinning yourself every other week


Lol i've been off cycle since july you dufus, apart from 3 weeks where i came back off as i wasn't training despite going back on. And by the way, i'm back in the gym now and back on cycle from Jan, so watch out


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i've been off cycle since july you dufus, apart from 3 weeks where i came back off as i wasn't training despite going back on. And by the way, i'm back in the gym now and back on cycle from Jan, so watch out


so watch out??? hahaha. shut up you prat. as if you can train consistantly for more than 5 days....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> so watch out??? hahaha. shut up you prat. as if you can train consistantly for more than 5 days....


Day 9 and all is going well :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Day 9 and all is going well :thumb:


Sh.it!! this has got to be some sort or record has it not?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sh.it!! this has got to be some sort or record has it not?


Pretty much yeah


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Pretty much yeah


 :lol: i love that you dont even deny it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning chaps! Got a workout planned in for today Mr McGru??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Morning chaps! Got a workout planned in for today Mr McGru??


Does the day end in a Y??? Back session tonight mate. Days eating first and work and then im there. Motivation is very high and well looking forward to everything bodybuilding related (even cooking todays meals last night :lol: ).

Cardio started today. Did 40mins fast walking before any food upon waking. Makes me instantly hungry. First meal about to go in now. Fat should now start to melt off in no time!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Subbed 

Babe how can u take all that caffeine and still sleep?x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Subbed
> 
> Babe how can u take all that caffeine and still sleep?x


lol, you train hard enough and you want to sleep not long after your workout. I fall asleep within 10 mins of my head touching the pillow :lol: Also, i take in quite a lot of carbs post workout which also makes you feel a bit sleepy so couple that with the training and im done.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you train hard enough and you want to sleep not long after your workout. I fall asleep within 10 mins of my head touching the pillow :lol: Also, i take in quite a lot of carbs post workout which also makes you feel a bit sleepy so couple that with the training and im done.


Very true mate. Last night I'd finished my leg session and was waiting for training partner to get ready, I was literally yawning and dropping off to sleep on the bench waiting lol felt so fcuked after.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you train hard enough and you want to sleep not long after your workout. I fall asleep within 10 mins of my head touching the pillow :lol: Also, i take in quite a lot of carbs post workout which also makes you feel a bit sleepy so couple that with the training and im done.


yeh thats very true, i always think if im tried i will sleep! The caff u get over here really seems weak, even 200mcg doesnt really touch me, i only had a few left from the tub i used back home and just 100mcg would really make me buzz i dont know what it is but there seems to be the same brand over here in all the shops and it doesnt really do alot :/ x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> yeh thats very true, i always think if im tried i will sleep! The caff u get over here really seems weak, even 200mcg doesnt really touch me, i only had a few left from the tub i used back home and just 100mcg would really make me buzz i dont know what it is but there seems to be the same brand over here in all the shops and it doesnt really do alot :/ x


you were buzzing from 200mcg????

s.hit. Thats almost nothing...

(you mean "mg" hayley  )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Very true mate. Last night I'd finished my leg session and was waiting for training partner to get ready, I was literally yawning and dropping off to sleep on the bench waiting lol felt so fcuked after.


lol, i wouldnt say id trained that hard im falling asleep in the gym :lol: but as soon as i sit on the sofa the eyes are getting heavy.

your so fricken hardcore c.hill!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you were buzzing from 200mcg????
> 
> s.hit. Thats almost nothing...
> 
> (you mean "mg" hayley  )


seriously i dont know when to and the 'C' or not :/ lol this lady needs some looking after! x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Got to be careful, lot of under-dosed caffeine going round!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Got to be careful, lot of under-dosed caffeine going round!


wouldnt you need to be more careful if there was over dosed caffeine going round...not underdosed :lol:

I get mine from Optimim Health. I know they are good as i can tall exactly when the kick in (20 mins on empty stomach and 40mins if ive recently eaten)...plus i cant stop talking


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> wouldnt you need to be more careful if there was over dosed caffeine going round...not underdosed :lol:
> 
> I get mine from Optimim Health. I know they are good as i can tall exactly when the kick in (20 mins on empty stomach and 40mins if ive recently eaten)...plus i cant stop talking


Fcuking hell mate! Was supposed to be sarcastic! LOL, but yes I suppose you would! 

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fcuking hell mate! *Was supposed to be sarcastic!* LOL, but yes I suppose you would!
> 
> Thanks for the tip though!


Thank god!! I thought you were being serious then...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you train hard enough and you want to sleep not long after your workout. I fall asleep within 10 mins of my head touching the pillow :lol: Also, i take in quite a lot of carbs post workout which also makes you feel a bit sleepy so couple that with the training and im done.


so like she says how o you sleep with all that caffiene ??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so like she says how o you sleep with all that caffiene ??


You mother fu.cker!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i wouldnt say id trained that hard im falling asleep in the gym :lol: but as soon as i sit on the sofa the eyes are getting heavy.
> 
> your so fricken hardcore c.hill!!


Well I did squat 60kg for 10 reps! Fúcking warrior!!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Well I did squat 60kg for 10 reps! Fúcking warrior!!!!!!!


more than i can do lol. hows them pins looking nowadays?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> more than i can do lol. hows them pins looking nowadays?


It was about 2.5 times that really lol

Not too bad, separations and shape aint bad just need more mass!!! Into week 2 now of new leg routine which is pretty demanding, should hopefully see some results! Just need to keep force feeding.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> It was about 2.5 times that really lol
> 
> Not too bad, separations and shape aint bad just need more mass!!! Into week 2 now of new leg routine which is pretty demanding, should hopefully see some results! Just need to keep force feeding.


ghrp6...problem solved.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

^is it really that effective for stimulating appetite??

May have to invest, just a a bit too busy/pussy to be jabbing 3x day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ditz said:


> ^is it really that effective for stimulating appetite??
> 
> May have to invest, just a a bit too busy/pussy to be jabbing 3x day


mate. its mental and you just keep going too. but dont use near your workout as 15mins in, blood sugar levels plummet from the training and its blackout time lol.

just started using 3x a day to eat more clean food and gh release.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate. its mental and you just keep going too. but dont use near your workout as 15mins in, blood sugar levels plummet from the training and its blackout time lol.
> 
> just started using 3x a day to eat more clean food and gh release.


How long does 1 vial last if you run it x3 a day?.. Can't get my head around it all :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

should be a few weeks mate. you only need a tiny amount. you get 5mg per vial. but only need 100mcg per shot. 300mcg per day. 5000mcg divided by 300mcg is 16.6 days


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> should be a few weeks mate. you only need a tiny amount. you get 5mg per vial. but only need 100mcg per shot. 300mcg per day. 5000mcg divided by 300mcg is 16.6 days


wow, so not bad at all... I need a appetite stimulator... you going IM or intra?.. You stacking it with anything else peptide wise?...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> wow, so not bad at all... I need a appetite stimulator... you going IM or intra?.. You stacking it with anything else peptide wise?...


yeah, with cjc. i use 200mcg ghrp6 and 100mcg cjc per shot though. I seem to have a high tollerance to any drug so this is just right for what i need.

i jab it sub q.

Also have the 5iu slin post workout and then the actual gear cycle of course.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back.....DONE!!

Lat pulldown

110/8

130/6

170/12 (up 2 reps)

150/11

130/12

Machine chest plate row

190/12 (up 2 reps)

170/12 (up 1 stack)

150/11 (up 3 reps)

EZbar yates row

90kg/12 (up 2 reps)

90kg/8 (up 10kg)

80kg/8 (up 10kg)

Wide grip pullup

bw/5 rp 3

100 assist/11 (up 2 reps)

120 assist/11 (up 2 reps)

Seating high incline DB shrugs

35kg/15

35kg/13

35kg/10

35kg/9

Straight arm pulldown FST-7

50/13 (up 1 stack)

50/8 (up 1 stack)

50/9 (up 1 stack)

40/11.5 (up 1 stack)

40/10 (up 1 stack)

40/8 (up 1 stack)

30/9

Food/plan

Wake

40mins cardio

M1. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

400mg caffeine

TRAIN

M4. 5iu fast insulin.5 egg whites, scoop of whey. 30g sugar, 40g oats, tin of pineapple.

M5. chicken tikka masala, rice, microwave popadoms

morning weight was at 96.6kg.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders tonight.

Smith shoulder press

75kg/8

95kg/7

115kg/11 up 1 rep

105kg/10 up 1 rep

95kg/9 up 1 rep

DB lat raise

22.5kg/8 up 2.5kg

18kg/11 up 1 rep

16kg/11 up 1 rep

Front db late raise

16kg/12 up 2 reps

16kg/11 up 2kg

14kg/8

Rear delt cable fly

150/12 up 2 reps

130/12 up 2 reps

110/12 up 3 reps

Machine press fst7

230/12

190/11

170/11

150/10

130/11

110/10

90/8

up 1 stack on each set

Food/plan

Wake

40mins cardio

M1. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

200mg caffeine

TRAIN

M4. 5iu fast insulin.2 scoops whey, 30g sugar, 40g oats. tin of pineapple

M5. lasagne, garlic bread, scoop of whey (not much meat)

Example of the chicken, potato and cottage cheese meals i have 3 times a day to show amounts. Prob a bit more than 1 jacket. Say 1 large jacket potato :lol:



(and thats low fat mayo lol, about 40cals total)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg I couldn't eat that 3 times a day I'd be sick!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg I couldn't eat that 3 times a day I'd be sick!


lol, its either that or shrink fast lol. Thats f.uck all tbh, this is dieting for me. I could easily fit another two of these meals in.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, its either that or shrink fast lol. Thats f.uck all tbh, this is dieting for me. I could easily fit another two of these meals in.


Omg. I've probably eaten the equivalent to one of them meals today. How u could eat 7! I don't know. Fat [email protected]!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg. I've probably eaten the equivalent to one of them meals today. How u could eat 7! I don't know. Fat [email protected]!


with drugs and hard training. cardio in the morning and a decent metabolism lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> with drugs and hard training. cardio in the morning and a decent metabolism lol.


Yh think I've just about got metabolism sorted.. As for the rest.. Meh lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ok journal almost ten days old,not sacked it yet?jesus mate you could break new ground here


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Shoulders tonight.
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> ...


Looks spot on that, could eat that now!

Seems to be going well for you mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> ok journal almost ten days old,not sacked it yet?jesus mate you could break new ground here


lol. i deserve that. its happening mate....

this time lol. i know what i have to do. just get my head down. first time since the first attempt ive had support at home which helps massively (my fault completely i didnt have it as turned into a self absorbed co.ck for a while. live and learn).


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> ok journal almost ten days old,not sacked it yet?jesus mate you could break new ground here


Ur following me


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ur following me


thats kinda what stalkers do,duh!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looks spot on that, could eat that now!
> 
> Seems to be going well for you mate


yeah is mate. its all very easy at the moment. it gets hard when you are low bodyfat and metabolism is going crazy. food doesnt touch the side, only thing allowing you stay up past 9pm and spend time with the wife is because you smashed a load of ephadrine and caffeine at 7pm :lol:

cant wait for the proper nitty gritty stuff. laugh it all off this time and enjoy the pain. cos the reward will mean a lot to me after failing to get on stage ssssooooo many times.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. i deserve that. its happening mate....
> 
> this time lol. i know what i have to do. just get my head down. first time since the first attempt ive had support at home which helps massively (my fault completely i didnt have it as turned into a self absorbed co.ck for a while. live and learn).


tbh mate you are more than capable of doing it,have a better starting base thn most could hope for,can u please finally get your finger out your ass and get up there so you can complete this once and for all!!

get it done marc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ur following me





weeman said:


> thats kinda what stalkers do,duh!


kay only stopped in to see if id posted any update pics. such a perve!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> kay only stopped in to see if id posted any update pics. such a perve!!!


i know mate,she has already subscribed to our xtube page,our NN page,she has even managed to sub to our chronicles in AL without even being a member in there,give her dues she does go above and beyond when it comes to pervasion.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> tbh mate you are more than capable of doing it,have a better starting base thn most could hope for,can u please finally get your finger out your ass and get up there so you can complete this once and for all!!
> 
> get it done marc


jesus christ!!! alright!! :lol:

just have to hold my nerve. was talking to my mate who is a lead singer and the band is getting bigger. i asked him how he can stand on stage in front of all those people and if he gets scared.

he said of course but after a few minutes thats all gone and then afterwards you just want to keep doing it.

im mainly scared ill look stupid but im now thinking that i just need to not worry about anyone else. just do the beat i can and then improve after.

im going to hate myself in years to come when im older and didnt give it a go because of being a littlw scared. need to grow some balls (hcg should sort that


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> kay only stopped in to see if id posted any update pics. such a perve!!!


I know...

OooooOooWoooOOWoooo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> i know mate,she has already subscribed to our xtube page,our NN page,she has even managed to sub to our chronicles in AL without even being a member in there,give her dues she does go above and beyond when it comes to pervasion.


and then gets paid for making guys hard!!!

i recon she is running a bit of test you know :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> i know mate,she has already subscribed to our xtube page,our NN page,she has even managed to sub to our chronicles in AL without even being a member in there,give her dues she does go above and beyond when it comes to pervasion.


Well the most action I get these days is some guy blowing on me while I hover grind his knee. Gota get some excitement somewhere


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know...
> 
> OooooOooWoooOOWoooo


i still dont have a clue what oooooOOoooooOoOWOooooWOOooOoo means!

god damn you woman. And you are about the only girl ive seen to pull off a duck pout.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i still dont have a clue what oooooOOoooooOoOWOooooWOOooOoo means!
> 
> god damn you woman. And you are about the only girl ive seen to pull off a duck pout.


It means my eyes like something lol

Right let's get this straight. It's not a duck pout it's just how my face goes when I smile sometimes but looks a bit more like a pout in a tiny avi for some reason. See smile -



No pout lol

Why isn't there more pics on here anyway? I think ukm rules should change and there should be one on each page of every journal...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

McGru. You are totes inappropes.

 

Seriously... Glad your head is in the right place for this. Journal makes for a good read and I'd kill for that food you're having lol.

Keep it up Sh!tface


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> It means my eyes like something lol
> 
> Right let's get this straight. It's not a duck pout it's just how my face goes when I smile sometimes but looks a bit more like a pout in a tiny avi for some reason. See smile -
> 
> ...


sorry...thats a definate duck pout lol.

used to do loads of pics lol. people have seen enough of me i think. ill post more when im not fat haha.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> jesus christ!!! alright!! :lol:
> 
> just have to hold my nerve. was talking to my mate who is a lead singer and the band is getting bigger. i asked him how he can stand on stage in front of all those people and if he gets scared.
> 
> ...


your mate couldnt be more right,exact same applies,everytime i feel like spewing before going on stage but up there,man,you feel like a fkn rock star,its closest thing you will ever feel to being one,all those people screaming for you,air horns going off,its mental,totally nuts,.

very first show i ever done,i was smallest guy in class,i went to step on the first step of the stairs to go on stage,stopped and turned around to walk away,guy running the show at the time,Steph Sinton,had just won the pro universe,shouted at me to ask where i am going? i told him i couldnt do it,too scared,he looked at me and said 'dont be bloody stupid mate,you cant see it but you have got this' and he pushed me up the step to go on stage,i went on that night and killed it,beat 11 guys and won,and even when i won i was standing there thinking wtf i am pish,i still couldnt see it.

obviously i was awesome but the point is your never gnr feel good enough,big enough,ripped enough,confident enough,but dont listen to your head on that part mate,just ignore it and get up there,you have gotten 90% of the way there before.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> sorry...thats a definate duck pout lol.
> 
> used to do loads of pics lol. people have seen enough of me i think. ill post more when im not fat haha.


Stop trying to do your usual and pull me into some heated convo lol

No no post them now. I can assess weight loss then see


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well the most action I get these days is some guy blowing on me while I hover grind his knee. Gota get some excitement somewhere


squeak

need actul demonstration to be sure of image in head.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Stop trying to do your usual and pull me into some heated convo lol
> 
> No no post them now. I can assess weight loss then see


its defo a duck pout,wether intentional or not.

and you still look like that one out of the real hustle.

yeah the fat scottish bald guy i mean.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> your mate couldnt be more right,exact same applies,everytime i feel like spewing before going on stage but up there,man,you feel like a fkn rock star,its closest thing you will ever feel to being one,all those people screaming for you,air horns going off,its mental,totally nuts,.
> 
> very first show i ever done,i was smallest guy in class,i went to step on the first step of the stairs to go on stage,stopped and turned around to walk away,guy running the show at the time,Steph Sinton,had just won the pro universe,shouted at me to ask where i am going? i told him i couldnt do it,too scared,he looked at me and said 'dont be bloody stupid mate,you cant see it but you have got this' and he pushed me up the step to go on stage,i went on that night and killed it,beat 11 guys and won,and even when i won i was standing there thinking wtf i am pish,i still couldnt see it.
> 
> obviously i was awesome but the point is your never gnr feel good enough,big enough,ripped enough,confident enough,but dont listen to your head on that part mate,just ignore it and get up there,you have gotten 90% of the way there before.


Great advice there


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Great advice there


i know,it comes as part of being amazing.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> its defo a duck pout,wether intentional or not.
> 
> and you still look like that one out of the real hustle.
> 
> yeah the fat scottish bald guy i mean.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

im going to be ****ting it on the day brian...but ill remember what you posted hopefully.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol on the day you know what tune i kept humming in my head?the bannana splits theme lol its a nervous thing i seem to do,dont know why,have done it forever,but yeah going thru those quarter turns and compulsories thats what i was humming over and over to myself pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rendered speechless?thats usually the effect,or i cause vomiting,one of the two :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

weeman said:


> rendered speechless?thats usually the effect,or i cause vomiting,one of the two :lol:


erm that was me trying to quote kays above none quote of my quote btw lol

looks like am talking to myself????


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> lol on the day you know what tune i kept humming in my head?the bannana splits theme lol its a nervous thing i seem to do,dont know why,have done it forever,but yeah going thru those quarter turns and compulsories thats what i was humming over and over to myself pmsl


haha. when i get nervous, i tell jokes. normally very inappropriate jokes aswell...not sure the other competitors will be happy with that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i get what you were trying to do weeman...

epic quote fail kay!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm session tonight.

Cable curls (21's)

70/21

80/21

70/21

Rope pulldown

60/12

80/12

100/10

80/9

60/9

CGBP

75kg/9

115kg/11 up 3 reps

105kg/11 up 3 reps

95kg/8

Concentration curls

18kg/11 up 2kg

18kg/7 up 2kg

16kg/8 up 2kg

FST-7

cable preacher curl

55/8

45/8

35/8

25/9

20/11

20/10

20/9

cable pushdown

140/12

140/8

120/10

100/10

80/12

80/8

70/10

Food/plan

Wake

40mins cardio

M1. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

200mg caffeine

TRAIN

M4. 5iu fast insulin.2 scoops whey, 30g sugar, 40g oats. tin of pineapple

M5. roast chicken, roast potatoes, veg and gravy 

Really feeling the gear now. Just feel powerful all the time and major horny. Forgot how horny it makes you lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Feel like my legs are shrinking so reverted back to what gave me the mass in the first place....lots of sets 

Single leg press

200/12

180/16

180/12

both legs

380/8

340/12

320/12

Single leg ext.

60/8

80/12

60/12

50/12

40/12

both legs ext.

100/12

80/12

70/12

single leg ham curl

40/11

30/10

20/10

both legs

80/8

60/8

40/9

Calf raise

400/21

400/16

400/12

400/10

400/8

400/6

Food/plan

Wake

40mins cardio

M1. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

200mg caffeine

20mins cardio

TRAIN

M4. 5iu fast insulin.2 scoops whey, 30g sugar, 40g oats. tin of pineapple

M5. red wine chicken, roast potatoes, veg

Knackered but got the weekend off training as im going to visit my sister in weymouth. Due a little break so i can hit it hard again on monday


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Have a nice time away gorgeous x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Have a nice time away gorgeous x


will do. bottle of jack daniels is waiting


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> will do. bottle of jack daniels is waiting


Fkin alcy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fkin alcy


i wont drink ALL of it...

seeing my sister for the first time in years so will make a good night of it. she is a lesbian,loves my mrs and her friends are mental so should be a good laugh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i wont drink ALL of it...
> 
> seeing my sister for the first time in years so will make a good night of it. she is a lesbian,loves my mrs and her friends are mental so should be a good laugh


Sounds like a good weekend 

I'm getting my end away, not that I have an end but u know what I mean 

Have a goodun fuk face


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds like a good weekend
> 
> I'm getting my end away, not that I have an end but u know what I mean
> 
> Have a goodun fuk face


haha. getting your end away. i hope he is a respectable ukm member


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha. getting your end away. i hope he is a respectable ukm member


Of course


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well seeing as my last comment in here got ignored... I hope u have a sh1t weekend u [email protected]


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ahhh. little miss queenie. no need to be jel. you are still my favourite ukm girl


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhh. little miss queenie. no need to be jel. you are still my favourite ukm girl


I am totes jel... Can't believe how obvious that was


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I am totes jel... Can't believe how obvious that was


its ok. other cats pis.sing on your lawn. i understand


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you ever do the decapitated head trick? If not, put loads of talc on your face so you look all pale and dead! Then call her name in a really creepy voice, she will look round and see your not there and then noticed your head on the floor aahh would be so funny! Also video her reaction so I can see


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> Did you ever do the decapitated head trick? If not, put loads of talc on your face so you look all pale and dead! Then call her name in a really creepy voice, she will look round and see your not there and then noticed your head on the floor aahh would be so funny! Also video her reaction so I can see


im working on it. needs carefull planning with location and timing. i hope she cries...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im working on it. needs carefull planning with location and timing. i hope she cries...


Pmsl... That's evil! You could try putting a chococlate bar down her Knicks when she's sleeping then she'll wake up thinking she's shat herself! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> Pmsl... That's evil! You could try putting a chococlate bar down her Knicks when she's sleeping then she'll wake up thinking she's shat herself! :lol:


how about a jam wagon wheel. then we got blood, pussy juice and shi.t all in one


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> how about a jam wagon wheel. then we got blood, pussy juice and shi.t all in one


Hmmm not so sure.... I was thinking something with nuts? Or sweetcorn if such a chocolate bar exists? Anyway just do it and have pics/video to follow it up :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some progress pics. up to 97.1 kg so 2.3kg up since last photos just over a week ago and imo a smidge better condition, so yeah, things going all to plan



Will need to start lowering food soon i think.

Supposed to have the weekend off training, but went yesterday anyway lol

Changed training style. Building up to heaviest set now instead of doing the heaviest, and then following it up with lighter sets.

DB flies

25kg/12

27.5kg/12

30kg/8

Incline smith

85kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/8

Machine Fly

150/12

170/10

190/8

Cable fly

60/12

70/10

80/8

Be nice to try something different and should help with strength and growth


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking good brother !!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

V good mate u are not far away from dc training now 2 warm ups then smash out as many reps with heaviest weight pause for 15 seconds then go again an again!

U will grow like a beast !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> V good mate u are not far away from dc training now 2 warm ups then smash out as many reps with heaviest weight pause for 15 seconds then go again an again!
> 
> U will grow like a beast !


i felt like i wanted to do more but im after growth now so will hopefully happen.

was reading superfreaks journal on TM. how he trains. cant argue with his physique.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i felt like i wanted to do more but im after growth now so will hopefully happen.
> 
> was reading superfreaks journal on TM. how he trains. cant argue with his physique.


No mate u can't

It makes sense growth comes from progressive overload and rest that's it I think extra sets and pump excercises will just restrict growth.

Probably why u stay so lean! U have grown but I think u could grow a lot more with less


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> No mate u can't
> 
> It makes sense growth comes from progressive overload and rest that's it I think extra sets and pump excercises will just restrict growth.
> 
> Probably why u stay so lean! U have grown but I think u could grow a lot more with less


"so lean" :lol: ive got a gut.

ive only got a month to experiment before dieting starts though so might not see any evidence of progress with it just yet who knows, might have a nice fast growth spurt from it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> "so lean" :lol: ive got a gut.
> 
> ive only got a month to experiment before dieting starts though so might not see any evidence of progress with it just yet who knows, might have a nice fast growth spurt from it.


fcuk off you got a gut !!! makes me laugh when i read this ...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off you got a gut !!! makes me laugh when i read this ...


if you cant see abbs, its a gut mate. im not talking for normal people. but we are supposed to be the elite physique wise. use drugs, research everything, talk about it all day. train because you want to not because you have too....then that layer over my abbs, however small, is a gut :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if you cant see abbs, its a gut mate


This.

Looking big mate, I train similar to the way you've started now with building up to a max set at the end. Really fcuks the muscle up lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if you cant see abbs, its a gut mate. im not talking for normal people. but we are supposed to be the elite physique wise. use drugs, research everything, talk about it all day. train because you want to not because you have too....then that layer over my abbs, however small, is a gut :lol:


oh err yeahh yeah im the same :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> This.
> 
> Looking big mate, I train similar to the way you've started now with building up to a max set at the end. Really fcuks the muscle up lol


and you can fcuk off with your perfectly chiselled abs and shapely chest and shoulders lol i hope your legs look like fcukin pins or you have a tiny c0ck lol X


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why are you always pink???! do you like a bit of slap and tickle too?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PS: Nice pink lipstick.... x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> why are you always pink???! do you like a bit of slap and tickle too?


literally no idea. in some shots im normal like front db and others im red haha. think its the camera auto settings. cant complain though as it was free. might be the red lampshade on the light.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> literally no idea. in some shots im normal like front db and others im red haha. think its the camera auto settings. cant complain though as it was free. might be the red lampshade on the light.


auto setting = lobster boy.... hmmm, i'd write a stern letter to Nikkon


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> auto setting = lobster boy.... hmmm, i'd write a stern letter to Nikkon


it doesnt even have a make lol.

natwest said "open pet insurance with us and get a free HD (no idea what they think hd is but its clearly not that) camera".


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i had a camera that was so bad the Chinese instructions (badly) translated into English said 'ensure concrete hold firm'. No joke lol.

Keep the camera, the strawberry face and lips has made my evening and reminds me of when Homer invented the make up shot gun


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i had a camera that was so bad the Chinese instructions (badly) translated into English said 'ensure concrete hold firm'. No joke lol.
> 
> Keep the camera, the strawberry face and lips has made my evening and reminds me of when Homer invented the make up shot gun


hahhha. i remember the makeup shotgun.

....and who said the lipstick was the camera :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and the plucked eyebrows?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> and the plucked eyebrows?


thats def not the camera...that is needed to not look a complete caveman c.unt (great alliteration)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> thats def not the camera...that is needed to not look a complete caveman ****. (great alliteration)


I'm the caveman type lol... ug ug


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well im into week two now of everything working proper and i can feel it. Couldnt nod off to sleep last night. Constantly hot (bonus at the moment tbh), constantly hungry. want to get in the gym all day, want to do cardio instead of it being a chore. Same thing happens like this everytime i start seeing results. Its my favourite time. I just have to keep it going.

I just feel like im in a fat burning mode if you like. I didnt feel like this last weeks so hopefully i will start seeing bigger improvements. I have a back session tonight and will continue with the same style of workout. Adopt a rest pause method for the final set of each exercise.

I dont think the workout will take long at all tonight, but i dont care tbh if i grow more. It will also give me more prep time after training for tomorrows food as well and sit down time before bed.

Put all our xmas decs up yesterday too so feel like its christmas properly now. Our little cat Tiny seems very confused as to why there is a tree in the living room :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just trained my back.

Not many sets but was fuc.ked by the time i finished tbh which is unusual for me. Probably just doing the whole HIT thing right.

Lat Pulldown

130/12

170/10

190/8 rest pause 2 reps

EZ Bar Yates Row

70kg/12

80kg/10

100kg/8 rest pause 1 rep

Smith machine Shrug

115kg/12

145kg/10

155kg/7 rest pause 1rep rest pause 1rep

That was it. Felt done, so stopped. Very different to how i usually train, but felt it everywhere that i needed too. Even added ephedrine today and it was still enough.

Food/plan

Wake

200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

40mins cardio

M1. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M2. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

M3. 1 chicken breast. 1 jacket potato. 200g cottage cheese.

400mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

TRAIN

M4. 44g whey

M5. 3 chicken fajitas

Ive lowered post workout carbs now to make sure im getting the fat loss needed each week.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just trained my back.
> 
> Not many sets but was fuc.ked by the time i finished tbh which is unusual for me. Probably just doing the whole HIT thing right.
> 
> ...


Just curious as to why you used the ez bar instead of oly?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Just curious as to why you used the ez bar instead of oly?


the oly bar seems to cause wrist pain at the top part of the movement for me. the angles on the ez bar mean it doesnt try to twist my wrist at the top part of the movement. Just feels a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> the oly bar seems to cause wrist pain at the top part of the movement for me. the angles on the ez bar mean it doesnt try to twist my wrist at the top part of the movement. Just feels a lot more comfortable.


Ah ok, I see... Will have to give it a whirl using the ez, never really thought of it tbh lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Due to some very personal family complications, im going to have to stop cycle and the journal and step away from the computer for a bit. Gutted. As Arnie said, i'll be back


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Due to some very personal family complications, im going to have to stop cycle and the journal and step away from the computer for a bit. Gutted. As Arnie said, i'll be back


That's a ****ter mate.

Hope you get it all sorted


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ditz said:


> That's a ****ter mate.
> 
> Hope you get it all sorted


Bit to personal for internet mate, but yeah, proper gutted but life goes on. I'll carry this on when things are sorted as not possible to do both.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hope things are ok mate. Can't you cruise on a low dose of test?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Hope things are ok mate. Can't you cruise on a low dose of test?


no mate, ill use gh for a bit. Its just on hold.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no mate, ill use gh for a bit. Its just on hold.


I'm thinking of doing the same myself mate, my cycle aint going brilliantly either.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same myself mate, my cycle aint going brilliantly either.


Cycle is going great, but family first everytime. Complications.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cycle is going great, but family first everytime. Complications.


Nah I'm in same boat family problem wise, not eating or sleeping, not good.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

All the best mate hope everything works out.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

All the best mate, hope you get things sorted!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

After the initial over reaction to having to stop cycle last week, im all good again :lol:

Cant run gear...so ive opted for these goodies instead

100mg prov e/d

200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg CJC 4x e/d

5iu slin post workout

500iu HCG 3x per week

Still been doing the new training style and tbh, i feel full as a house all the time. Could be as im not using a s.hit load of stored glycogen everyday i suppose.

Last nights shoulder session:

smith press

65kg/12

85kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/8

DB lat raise

18kg/12

18kg/10

20kg/8

front cable raise

20/12

25/10

30/9.5

35/8

cable lat raise

25/12

30/10

35/8

took about 35 mins

Food/plan for yesterday:

40mins cardio

m1. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc, 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese.

m2. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc, 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese.

m3. 5 jam doughnuts

m4. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc, 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese.

20mins cardio

Train

m5. 5iu slin, 44g whey, 40g oats, 30g sugar, tin of pineapple

m6. roast potatoes, veg, chicken, leak and broccoli pie (and a scoop of whey to bump up protein).

Im dropping fat fast, but i dont know yet if it will be the EQ still in my system, or the ghrp/cjc, or even a big increase in cardio. Most probably all of it together. Will know in a few weeks i expect when gear is clear.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ahhh so your back from your monthly menstural cycle bro lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ahhh so your back from your monthly menstural cycle bro lol


haha, i was just gutted after some bad news and didnt want to talk about anything training related as i knew i couldnt do a prep as planned quite as early and was proper up for it. Cup was half full, i pulled my head out my a.rse and now am much more positive about things.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff Mc....ya had us wondrin!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Good stuff Mc....ya had us wondrin!


im hoping to get lean and grow with the use of the gh releasers and insulin, been doing some research on using both without gear and should yield some good results.

Certainly better than being a natty scumbag, it is chemical warfare out here after all!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back buddy, nice solid shoulder blast there!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Welcome back buddy, nice solid shoulder blast there!


cheers mate. things seem to be getting interesting. biggest ive ever been by far but not sure if its the cycle i was on for two weeks or the addition of slin and ghrp or both even. will find out in a few weeks i guess. i f.ucking hope its the ghrp and slin...as that doesnt mess with hormones.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers mate. things seem to be getting interesting. biggest ive ever been by far but not sure if its the cycle i was on for two weeks or the addition of slin and ghrp or both even. will find out in a few weeks i guess. i f.ucking hope its the ghrp and slin...as that doesnt mess with hormones.


All this talk of hgsh600, dsp21 and athyg just loses me.... lol

Get some more red coloured photos up! I just took a photo comparison today, but not sure it noticable, should of held on longer for more changes, but only waited 3 weeks. Lol, impatient!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> All this talk of hgsh600, dsp21 and athyg just loses me.... lol
> 
> Get some more red coloured photos up! I just took a photo comparison today, but not sure it noticable, should of held on longer for more changes, but only waited 3 weeks. Lol, impatient!


lol. well ghrp is something that makes your body release more of its natural growth hormone. the cjc amplifies its effects.

insulin enables you to store nutrients, which includes fats. normally with enough tren this wouldnt be an issue, but i cant use that so im using t3 to burn fat....and lots of cardio.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. well ghrp is something that makes your body release more of its natural growth hormone. the cjc amplifies its effects.
> 
> insulin enables you to store nutrients, which includes fats. normally with enough tren this wouldnt be an issue, but i cant use that so im using t3 to burn fat....and lots of cardio.


Cheers for the laymans explanation for me mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good to see you back on it! Stop messing about!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Good to see you back on it! Stop messing about!


lol. tbf mate its far more important than muscles so all good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

arm session tonight

ez cable curl

90/12

100/10

110/8

ez cable pushdown

160/12

170/10

180/7 rp 1

DB hammer curl

18kg/12

22.5kg/10

25kg/8 rp 2

close grip smith bench

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/10

cable preacher

40/12

50/10

55/7 rp 1

one arm cable pulldown

40/12

45/10

50/8 rp 1

standing db extension (in front of face)

14kg/12

16kg/8

18kg/5.5

food/plan today

40mins cardio

m1. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. 1 jacket potato. 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

m2. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. 1 jacket potato. 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

m3. 5 jam doughnuts

m4. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. 1 jacket potato. 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

20mins cardio

TRAIN

m5. 5iu slin. 44g whey. 30g oats. 20g sugar. tin of pineapple.

m6. 4x chicken pepper and onion fajitas.

good session. felt like arms were going to pop. loving this. hope it dont end.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey drama queen, what's the story now, you on plan or on a tub of Ben and jerries??

Love and hugs, your biggest fan x x


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> arm session tonight
> 
> ez cable curl
> 
> ...


weres the food mate? not much there at all for a big lad.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> weres the food mate? not much there at all for a big lad.


it will just be put on as fat mate without 2grams of gear haha. I'll add some as and when needed, but weight is going on so no need just yet. No point in adding just for the sake of it if gaining with that amount.

Plus im still not sure how things are going with regards to holding size and losing fat and if i could still prep for a show without gear and entering a comp with everyone bursting with drugs :lol:

Just going to see how it goes and add food as i go


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> it will just be put on as fat mate without 2grams of gear haha. I'll add some as and when needed, but weight is going on so no need just yet. No point in adding just for the sake of it if gaining with that amount.
> 
> Plus im still not sure how things are going with regards to holding size and losing fat and if i could still prep for a show without gear and entering a comp with everyone bursting with drugs :lol:
> 
> Just going to see how it goes and add food as i go


Good look with what ever you do mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey drama queen, what's the story now, you on plan or on a tub of Ben and jerries??
> 
> Love and hugs, your biggest fan x x


not on plan mate, i cant take gear yet but as soon as i can, i will be. Hopefully thats sooner rather than later. Was hoping to start proper prep late january and hopefully will still be able too. fingers crossed


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

You know where I am if you need a few pointers.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> You know where I am if you need a few pointers.


cheers pal. will def need help at some point. its going to happen. just when!?!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers pal. will def need help at some point. its going to happen. just when!?!


This song will answer that question for ya...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> This song will answer that question for ya...


lol, cant yet mate. Bigger priorities. But soon.....soon.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, cant yet mate. Bigger priorities. But soon.....soon.


I understand mate, go have your [email protected] first, that is priority one of course, then get on the gear again!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A sneeky little gun shot. seem to have come on in the last few weeks...must be from limiting the volume....and the slin :lol:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad you're back buddy!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg sesh tonight:

Single leg ext

50/12

70/10

90/8 rp 1

Both legs

80/12

110/10

130/8 rp 2

Leg Press

320/15

360/15

400/12

Ham curl single leg

40/12

50/10

60/6 rp 2

Stiff leg deads

75kg/12

95kg/10

105kg/6

Calf raise

400/15

400/21

400/10

Food/plan

50mcg t3, 100mg proviron, 500i.u HCG

40mins cardio

m1. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese

m2. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese

m3. 5 jam doughnuts

m4. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese

Train

m5. 8iu insulin, 44g whey, 40g oats, 30g sugar, tin of pineapple

m6. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. Chinese takeaway, white rice, spicy shredded beef, sweat and sour chicken hong kong style, crackers.

Balls are plump to say the least :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

5 jam doughnuts nice!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> 5 jam doughnuts nice!!


lol. having/have had that everyday until diet starts after new year


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good mate!


cheers mate. trying my best without gear.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers mate. trying my best without gear.


Me too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too


its sucks. feels like times thats being wasted. prob good from a health point of view though tbf.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bigger picture mate, plenty of time!

Good nick for a natty(ish) lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ditz said:


> Bigger picture mate, plenty of time!
> 
> Good nick for a natty(ish) lol


hardly natty :lol:

still a plathora of drugs...just ones that wont effect sperm!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hardly natty :lol:
> 
> still a plathora of drugs...just ones that wont effect sperm!


Well it's the thought that counts :lol:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi mate...

When did you stob the Carb Back loading as I know you were following it not long ago..

Will you try CBL again when/if you go back on the AAS?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest this lunch time (late night shopping tonight). Not an ideal time to train for me, but better than skipping it.

Incline bench (smith)

85kg/12

95kg/10

125kg/10

Incling DB fly

22.5kg/12

25kg/10

30kg/9

Cable Fly

70/12

80/10

10/8 rp 2

Pec Dec

150/12

170/10

190/8 rp 1

Good session, up on everything from last session. Strangely full in the gym. Must be all those people looking to get fit and super ripped in january. Wan.kers

Diet/plan

40mins cardio

m1. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. 1 jacket potato. 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

m2. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. 1 jacket potato. 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

m3. 5 jam doughnuts

400mg caffeine

20mins cardio

TRAIN

m4. 5iu slin. 44g whey. 30g oats. 20g sugar. tin of pineapple.

m5. 200mcg ghrp6, 100mcg cjc. 1 jacket potato. 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese

m6. roast potatoes, pork loins, veg, gravy


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

how you finding ghrp6 & cjc?

gotta pick mine up tomorow, knocking the naughties on the head for now :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that was an eventful break. In more ways than one. Day one of xmas holidays i broke my hand acting a prat in anger. Then new years day, i woke up with a swollen eye in absolute agony and had no idea why. Went to the hospital after about 5 hours of the worst pain ive ever felt in my life. It felt like i had razors under my eyelid.

Doc said is scratched a nice gouge out of my cornea right over the pupil. Trouble is, ive got one bad eye already from birth thats always slightly blurry and one good eye...the good eye is the one that got scratched. I think it was kates necklace when throwing her around the dance floor, but too ****ed to remember :lol: So now i have two blurry eyes and cant see very well...making Call of Duty Black Ops 2 pretty much impossible...

I did get one training session in on new years eve, just over a week after breaking my hand at the knuckle of my little finger (pressing movements were fine as used the base of my hand).

Today is the first day my eye didnt hurt (like rip your eyeball out hurt) so ive done fasted cardio and got my meals cooked for the day. So prep has officially began. No need for photos until there is something to show. Im 93kg today. Was going to start a new prep journal, but i get enough stick for starting new journals lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> how you finding ghrp6 & cjc?
> 
> gotta pick mine up tomorow, knocking the naughties on the head for now :laugh:


seems to be working really well mate. Holding size so if i can do that ill be happy whilst dropping bodyfat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gutted on the broken knuckle, shouldnt act an idiot though and lose your temper though eh!

Prep for what, are you competing?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> gutted on the broken knuckle, shouldnt act an idiot though and lose your temper though eh!
> 
> Prep for what, are you competing?


Thats the plan mate. Just i cant take any gear until we know the wife is preggers and everything is ok. So i'll prob not be using any gear for this.

Ive got ghrp2,6 cjc and slin though. If i can hold my siza and drop bodyfat, i should be able to bring a decent package to the classic class hopefully. Might look s.hit with no gear, might shrink loads...who cares tough. Not worried abot winning, i just want to look decent and get up there tbh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats the plan mate. Just i cant take any gear until we know the wife is preggers and everything is ok. So i'll prob not be using any gear for this.
> 
> Ive got ghrp2,6 cjc and slin though. If i can hold my siza and drop bodyfat, i should be able to bring a decent package to the classic class hopefully. Might look s.hit with no gear, might shrink loads...who cares tough. Not worried abot winning, i just want to look decent and get up there tbh


Sounds good mate but s0d cutting without aas. Been there and lost lots! Prob because i wasnt clued up enough about diet though and was most definitely undereating and overdoing cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate but s0d cutting without aas. Been there and lost lots! Prob because i wasnt clued up enough about diet though and was most definitely undereating and overdoing cardio.


yeah, i can imagine thats where most will go wrong. You cant go too low on calories or expect things to happen so fast, Thats why im starting it all so early. lots of time.

Meals will be like this:

m1. ghrp2/cjc 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast

m2. ghrp2/cjc 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese, salad

m3. ghrp2/cjc 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese, salad

m4. ghrp2/cjc 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese, salad

m5. PWO shake, 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 5iu slin

m6. meat and carbs, but will vary every night.

with fasted am cardio and then cardio after first meal too (i walk to work) and then walk back from work.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good. I actually thought ya missus was already pregnant. Must have confused it with someone else.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> seems to be working really well mate. Holding size so if i can do that ill be happy whilst dropping bodyfat.


Ah good good, i've started using it now, really like it tbh... Where you get yours? got mine from DRS to start but got some peptidesuk in the fridge awaiting use...

how you dosing? i'm first thing / post w/o / bed


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks good. I actually thought ya missus was already pregnant. Must have confused it with someone else.


She is, it's just not Powerhouses... lol. 

Your injuries over the festive period suck balls mate, especially the eye one, sounds rough. Hope it is back to normal soon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweat said:


> She is, it's just not Powerhouses... lol.
> 
> Your injuries over the festive period suck balls mate, especially the eye one, sounds rough. Hope it is back to normal soon.


I hope its not mine, she told me she was on the pill!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope its not mine, she told me she was on the pill!!


LMAO... she said that to me too but didn't trust her 100% so put on 5 rubbers just to be safe, also if you and Power been there before I did the right thing, could of caught anything from you two dirty dawgs... lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope its not mine, she told me she was on the pill!!





Sweat said:


> LMAO... she said that to me too but didn't trust her 100% so put on 5 rubbers just to be safe, also if you and Power been there before I did the right thing, could of caught anything from you two dirty dawgs... lol


100% she wouldnt be interested in you little pricks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just finished a good back session. Felt strong and used straps to help with grip on broken hand:

Lat pulldown

100/12

120/12

140/10

170/8 rp 1

EZ bar yates row

70kg/12

80kg/10

90kg/9

Low cable row

Stack/12

stack/11

stack/10

single arm cable curl

40/12

35/10

35/8

One arm chest pull machine

90/12

90/10

100/8

Assisted wide grip pull up

140/12

120/10

100/7 rp 1

Still blurry vision so must look a right prat squinting round the gym :lol:

food/plan

25mins cardio

m1. 5 whole eggs, 2 slices toast, 200g cottage cheese, 200mcg ghrp6/100mcg cjc

m2. 1 jacket, 1.5 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese, 200mcg ghrp6/100mcg cjc

m3. 1 jacket, 1.5 chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese, 200mcg ghrp6/100mcg cjc

400mg caffeine

Train

m4. 5iu slin, 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar pint water

m5. roast potatoes, chicken in red wine sauce, peas

Will be an extra chicken and jacket meal in usually, but i woke up at 6am ready to rock with everything but was still in pain and pretty much blind lol, but when i woke up again at 11am, all pain was gone and im only partially blind, so the day started then. Hoping to wake up fine tomorrow. I think the blurriness is from the ointment i was taking that creates a film over the eye for healing. stopped that this morning 

All things considered, im pretty happy with day one and how things have gone. Feels good to be back in the game.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Meals will be like this:
> 
> m1. ghrp2/cjc 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast
> 
> ...


Looks little over 240g protein? Would have expected someone your size to be eating more? Especially when dieting without aas?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looks little over 240g protein? Would have expected someone your size to be eating more? Especially when dieting without aas?


without the gear, there is less protein synthesis, less protein synthesis means less protein required is my thinking.

and ive just realised ive left out cottage cheese in everything ive written hahaha.

im eating 600g cottage cheese a day as well. thats about an extra 70g of nice slow releasing casein throughout the day too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Be bigger than you soon ya skinny natural cvnt. Lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be bigger than you soon ya skinny natural cvnt. Lol.


true...until i can hit it hard again and fly past you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> true...until i can hit it hard again and fly past you


Not gonna happen  lol.


----------



## kadu (Jun 25, 2013)

how easy is to get a good gear?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kadu said:


> how easy is to get a good gear tren??


Very easy

Edit- just noticed that's a loooong random bump!lol


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Your straight arm cable pushdowns seem very low compared with the rest of your workouts, why only 40kg?


----------



## kadu (Jun 25, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Very easy
> 
> Edit- just noticed that's a loooong random bump!lol


I just couldn't find any one to buy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kadu said:


> HI mate, There's any chance if I can ask you something inbox? or private?? Thanks


You can't inbox me as you need a certain amount of posts to pm.

And I'm taken, sorry mate


----------



## kadu (Jun 25, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> You can't inbox me as you need a certain amount of posts to pm.
> 
> And I'm taken, sorry mate


That's ok.. thanks anyway!!

:thumb:


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Jipkp

P

P

Lp

I h

A.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kadu said:


> What if I give you my facebook profile and add you in there?
> 
> thanks..


Your gonna get yourself banned if mods see this mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kadu said:


> I just couldn't find any one to buy





C.Hill said:


> You can't inbox me as you need a certain amount of posts to pm.
> 
> And I'm taken, sorry mate





kadu said:


> What if I give you my facebook profile and add you in there?
> 
> thanks..





C.Hill said:


> Your gonna get yourself banned if mods see this mate.


so subtle


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha put him onto raptor!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> so subtle


Didn't wanna be harsh like normal, thought I handled it quite well  lol


----------



## kadu (Jun 25, 2013)

mikemull said:


> Haha put him onto raptor!





RXQueenie said:


> so subtle





C.Hill said:


> Didn't wanna be harsh like normal, thought I handled it quite well  lol


I've done my last cycle 8 months ago, I've got everything from abroad !!

I never bought any kind of gear here in UK, so My "Silly question"... was just about to ask what is the best Gears around, etc... nothing else.

Find a source might be difficult in here (UK).. but I can still get a great gear from abroad..

I hope that explains my curiosity, as I'm new here on the forum..

Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kadu said:


> *I just couldn't find any one to buy :*(





kadu said:


> I've done my last cycle 8 months ago, I've got everything from abroad !!
> 
> I never bought any kind of gear here in UK, so My "Silly question"... was just about to ask what is the best Gears around, etc... nothing else.
> 
> ...


oh right.


----------

